# Use 4G LTE as primary connection for in home router



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

So often times my cable modem goes down and id like to use my thunderbolt for internet access. I know there is wifi tether but there are things like a desktop, DVR, and etc that dont have wireless access and are using ethernet ports. is there anyway to have my phone serve the internet to my router instead of my cable modem? i have a a cisco and a linksys router and can purchase a new one if necessary to get this to work.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Forget the WAN part of the router and disable its DHCP server. Tether your computer to the phone, connect your computer to the LAN side of your router (wired), and use Windows (or whatever) built-in Internet Connection Sharing functionality to share your WiFi connection to serve DHCP and internet to your other devices.

That said, I've not used ICS for quite a while, and this is just off memory.

THAT said, I really don't like to hear about people using mobile networks for this kind of thing. I know it should be our right, but then there's that part of me that wants everyone to be able to enjoy the service equally. And this just doesn't feel like fair use of a mobile connection to me.

I'm gonna go wash my hands now, I feel dirty.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I know with a router that has a USB port + ddwrt it's possible to connect it as the source of internet directly to the router itself.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

You could also use a wireless bridge to connect to your phones access point and run that to the LAN on your router. Again, you'd have to disable DHCP. It's the same as wraithdu mentione, but this way you eliminate the need for using a PC to share the connection. I definitely did that before I got my DSL connected in my new apartment and it was quite easy especially when you have an extra router lying around running dd-wrt.


----------

